# Viruses



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I feel like we have a computer virus -- sheeez ....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*what's wrong?*

n/msg


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Download AVG Anti-Virus Free Addition. Pretty good virus program for free. Also try Adaware and Spybot, both free downloads that take care of some of those pesky little programs that install themselves when you visit some sites.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yeah,it's a virus alright........it keeps tryin' to sell stinkbait,brisket rub,and fishing trips for 10" cats.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

IROTFLMAO!!!!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

What does "IROTFLMAO" stand for? Just curious.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It was a whole lot better around here when folks would talk about bs stuff about anything but fishing. God forbid a little discussion breaks out that envolves actually catching catfish instead of stuff like jobs, what you ate for dinner last night, how it smelt this morning and should the cpr sticker says relese a fish that is over 5, 10 or 20.

Riviting, white knuckle, keep you on the edge of your seat talk that folks were coming in droves to read and contribute toward.

Riiiight. Somebody want to buy the Brooklyn bridge from me?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well well well,,, i see it happening to another site again. tisk tisk! Good Luck! l8r


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> well well well,,, i see it happening to another site again. tisk tisk! Good Luck! l8r


And by the same two posters.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

and when did it start? This virus! Answer that channelcat. One thing for sure, you don't get around much if thats what you think.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Looks like it started*

about April 22, 2005 at 10:22 am. FYI.....you ain't one of the two I'm refering to.



waterspout said:


> and when did it start? This virus! Answer that channelcat. One thing for sure, you don't get around much if thats what you think.


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

After ready all this I think I will go back to the old site. Just because a man post a few pictures and gives a fishing report you people flip out.


----------



## radar (Feb 1, 2005)

you right hunter3, these people would rather talk about sombody else fishing and catchin, than give a report on hoe they done, maybe they ain't catchin?


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

sad to water spout caught up in a mess like this.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Fellers Dont Go Away .it's Gonna Get Better.shoot Talk To Me.i Didn't Even Get To Meet You Men.heck I'll Talk Fish With Ya. All I Know Is I Posted A Couple Post Before I Went To Fl. And When I Get Back It's All Out War.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

You know I have to agree with some others around here. This is sad the forum name is The Catfish Lounge not the CPR lounge. I am not against CPR in any way I practice it my self. I came here because it was about catfishing and hoped I could learn more and improve my results. Instead it has been nothing but bickering of petty [email protected] . Its a real same to because It seems their are some really cool people around here mixed in with the petty ones.


You know as an outsider looking in this whole thing is sad. A guy gets banned for spam and yeah maybe he was a bit over the top. The sad part is most the people I have seen attack this guy for spam have Icons advertising there own fishing buss. or have a link in there signatures. I don't see you people putting big ole spam cans on your posts. Advertising is advertising!!!!!!! I find it odd the moderator advertises on each of his posts. 

I just wish I had, had the chance to meet and talk with more of the nicer non biased people on here. I guess from now on ill just stick to the saltwater boards. Seahunt, Mud, Bozo, and a few others I hope to see you on some of the other forums keep em tight guys. Im out of here.

P.S. Just a note for the guys who decided to bash CK your charades have done nothing but help his cause and win him more attention good job guys keep up the good work.


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

Long Rod,Thats the best dang post I seen on here.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I find it odd that people say me- "we" are attacking people ... Why do you bother posting here if you despise us so much =( ... We will just have to agree to disagree .. I am done with this and find it uninteresting -- I am ready for some good conversations to start arrising again ... Best of wishes to everyone ...


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

If you all are so dedicated to CPR, why don't you add _"with conservation in mind"_ below the forum on the main forum page. Similar to the shark board, seems to work there.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Men All I Can Say Is Maybe You Fellers Came In At The Wrong Time,go Back A Few Months And Reveiw Some Of The Old Post.yeah We Fish With The Best Interest Of The Catfish In Mind.sure I Eat Catfish But Cpr Is A Strong Part Of My Fishing. As Far As The Form And The So Called "petty" People,hey Thats Just Us.as Far As The Spam Post,that's Also Petty In My Book,yeah Overboard To Say The Lease. He Made His Point And, Well,.and As Far As Adding To The Heading,if Folks Would Come On Here And Post Some "good" Catfish Related Post With Some "good" Photos Instead Of Post Hacking The Form And Trying To Cause A Stink It Would Get Back To The Form It Was Before All The Trash Talking Started.if You Want To Fuss And Show Your Butt,take It Some Where Else, And If You Want To Stick Around Till This Form Heals Up From This Wreck And Lend A Hand ,cool,if Not ,bye


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Stringer -- That is a great point - Thanks for bringing it up -- If you look at the logo in the top left hand corner -- You will notice a CPR sticker .. I guess it is not plain enough where everyone sees it ...


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Maybe To Interested In The Babe In The Blue Bikini,maybe We Need To Take Her ...........................nah I Dont Think So


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Oh -- Now that is funny .. lol


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Your right, I never really noticed it in the logo before. Seriously, I would put it in big bold letters somewhere. I think the word "conservation" would be noticed more than the CPR.


----------

